# 3 cars in 2 car garage



## J_Fed (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anybody had any success stuffing 3 small cars into a standard size 2 car garage? Would like to know how you did it.


----------



## KennyLogin (Aug 26, 2008)

I just rearranged the entire garage to fit my car into it, so you would probably have to have zero stuff or have it all at the front / on shelves.


----------

